
We just launched Twitter support for our unified messenger - Breakline7
http://app.courio.com
======
Breakline7
It's basic, but you can search your twitter messages in our platform, which is
not possible with vanilla twitter.

To link, you need to sign up, click the profile picture in the top right,
click unified accounts, and in the modal that pops up, use the menu in the
top-right to link twitter.

The last 30 days of your messages will be imported and you'll be able to use
courio for twitter dms from here on out.

Let us know what you think!

